# 2021 Listening Project - Feb 2 - Feb 13



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

I've had an extremely busy period of time with my job, and so limited time to listen, or write down my thoughts. So I'm compressing nearly 2 weeks into one post.

Vivaldi
Four Seasons: Summer

I love the drama and bombast of this, and all the fast stuff. Super fun.

Chopin Nocturnes, Op 32, 37, and 55
Maurizio Pollini

I'm not sure what I think about the various sudden "pauses" in Op 32/1. Do they "work" as a musical element, to heighten some kind of tension, or are they just distracting? I'm undecided.

Op. 37/2 and Op. 55/1 are both really good.

Haydn
String Quartet No. 66
Emerson Quartet

I recall liking it, but not sure how it ranks with the other's I've listened to.

Beethoven
String Quartets Op 18, 1 - 4.
Medici String Quartet

I'm now moving on to Beethoven quartets. I have the complete set by the Medici Quartet. I like all of the first 4. Highlights were the second movement of 18/3, and the fire of 18/4, especially the 1st and 4th movements.


----------

